# Holidays



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't forget I'm away on my hols this Saturday for2 weeks, if your worried about your child speak to your health visitor, GP, or go to A&E 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Just a reminder to all that Nicub is away until the 8th September so there may be some delay in her replying. In the meantime, as always if you have concerns that you feel needs urgent attention, please seek professional medical advice from within your own community.



Caz


----------

